# PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Das geht vollkommen in Ordnung.Muß dochmal ernsthaft nachdenken PCGH zu abonnieren bei soeiner super Prämie.Kaufe PCGH doch sowieso jeden Monat.


----------



## XXTREME (15. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Na das Netzteil ist ja wohl nicht so der Bringer . Ist es wenigstens 80+ zertifiziert??


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Na das Netzteil ist ja wohl nicht so der Bringer . Ist es wenigstens 80+ zertifiziert??



 Ich denke mal die Jungs von PCGH wissen was sie da tun.Schrott verkaufen die nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Leute, helft mir mal auf die Sprünge: Ich kenne den Netzteilhersteller nicht ..... ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob mir das jetzt peinlich sein muss, dass ich den nicht kenne !


----------



## megalutscher (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

bringt mal wieder vernueftige praemien. mein abo liegt brach und ich möchte ein neues. da fuer viele die praemie entscheidend ist waere mal wieder ein knaller angebracht. ich kann mich noch an das mb erinnern das war sehr schnell weg


----------



## XXTREME (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



megalutscher schrieb:


> bringt mal wieder vernueftige praemien. mein abo liegt brach und ich möchte ein neues. da fuer viele die praemie entscheidend ist waere mal wieder ein knaller angebracht. ich kann mich noch an das mb erinnern das war sehr schnell weg


 

Seh ich ähnlich. Anstatt so´n NoName 750Watt Monster, wäre es wohl besser gewesen ein 500Watt BeQuiet oder anderes Markennetzteil zu nehmen.
18A auf einer der beiden 12V Schienen ist auch nicht wirklich üppig .
Na ich weiss nicht, ihr hattet mal wirklich gute Prämien im Angebot .


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

kriegt man jetz beides oder nur eins??


----------



## greentea908 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Oh je...schon wieder diese "Ich will 30A auf den 12V Schienen haben - Wahn"....als ob das alle "Zocker" merken.

Ist doch eine super Prämie. Da sieht man wieder wie geizig die Deutschen sind. Sind doch super Produkte, und das für ein Abo ???

TOP !


----------



## Dark Mark (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Das Netzteil interressiert mich nicht so  finde die Maus geilo Roccat Kone ist cool Bin aber zufrieden mit meiner G5 Laser Mouse Refresh


----------



## _Snaker_ (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

GEIL! werde mit nun ein abo holen, habe auf ne für mich brauchbare prämie gewartet. ROCCAT !!


----------



## XXTREME (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Oh je...schon wieder diese "Ich will 30A auf den 12V Schienen haben - Wahn"....als ob das alle "Zocker" merken.
> 
> Ist doch eine super Prämie. Da sieht man wieder wie geizig die Deutschen sind. Sind doch super Produkte, und das für ein Abo ???
> 
> TOP !


 

Aber 750Watt braucht ein "normalo" Zocker oder was . Die Leistung auf den 12V Schienen ist sehr wohl wichtig, mach dich mal schlau . Außerdem sollte doch wohl wenigstens eine 80+ Zertifizierung vorliegen (bei diesem NT nicht der Fall).


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Zwei 12V Leitungen mit 16A und 18A?

PCGH, da habt ihr in die Tonne gegriffen.

Wer sich ein Abo holen will, sollte die anderen Prämien ins Auge fassen. Mit dem Ding, wird man allenfalls potenzieller Käufer eines neuen PCGH-PC, weil der alte abgeraucht ist.

Ich denke die Redakteure hatten mit der Entscheidung nichts zu tun. Wohl ein Fachunkundiger in der Marketing-Abteilung, der das Dreckding ausgegraben hat.

Ich verweise für gute NT, jetzt einfach mal auf das eigene Forum.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Bis jetzt hatte PCGH ja das selbst für sehr gut befundene 4x0Watt Tagan im Programm, und auch sonst waren es fast immer die P/L-Sieger etc. .

Vielleicht ist das neue NT ja der absolute Geheimtipp welchen PCGH groß in der nächsten Ausgabe vorstellt.


----------



## XXTREME (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das neue NT ja der absolute Geheimtipp welchen PCGH groß in der nächste Ausgabe vorstellt.


 

Natürlich, mit Sicherheit .


----------



## majorguns (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Die Maus ist ja meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so der bringer für mich sieht das eher nach einer Kopie der Logitech G5 refresh aus bin mit meiner g5 ganz zu frieden und glaube nicht das diese maus *dank 3200dpi laser sensor* besser ist 
mfg


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



majorguns schrieb:


> Die Maus ist ja meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so der bringer für mich sieht das eher nach einer Kopie der Logitech G5 refresh aus bin mit meiner g5 ganz zu frieden und glaube nicht das diese maus *dank 3200dpi laser sensor* besser ist
> mfg


Im Forum gibt es schon ein paar Tests und selbige sind durchweg Positiv.
_"Dank 3200dpi laser sensor"_ ist natürlich nur Marketing, aber die Maus als ganze ist mit die Nummer Eins am Markt.


----------



## emmaspapa (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte PCGH ja das selbst für sehr gut befundene 4x0Watt Tagan im Programm, und auch sonst waren es fast immer die P/L-Sieger etc. .
> 
> Vielleicht ist das neue NT ja der absolute Geheimtipp welchen PCGH groß in der nächsten Ausgabe vorstellt.



Ja genau. Mit diesen Daten http://www.silent-jersey.de/upload/PDF/Datenblatt_Jersey_Gamezone_v02.pdf wird es richtig abgehen (jedenfalls am Stromzähler  ). Aber die Wissenden brauchen es ja nicht zu nehmen, die Maus ist doch gut ...... Btw. gibt es das NT bei Ebay für 89 Euro


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zwei 12V Leitungen mit 16A und 18A?
> 
> PCGH, da habt ihr in die Tonne gegriffen.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich mich absolut anschließen!
Auch der Preis von 80€ wirkt nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend, wenn man sich die Preise von anderen Markenherstellern anschaut, die idR bei 100€ anfangen...

Warum habt ihr nicht ein anständiges NT wie das Coolermaster Silentpro oder ähnliche Markengeräte als Prämie genommen?!



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ja genau. Mit diesen Daten http://www.silent-jersey.de/upload/PDF/Datenblatt_Jersey_Gamezone_v02.pdf wird es richtig abgehen (jedenfalls am Stromzähler  ). Aber die Wissenden brauchen es ja nicht zu nehmen, die Maus ist doch gut ...... Btw. gibt es das NT bei Ebay für 89 Euro


80€ bei HPM Computer


----------



## Gobbers (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

sobald ihr wirklich  mal eine "Hochwertige Prämie" zu eurem heft anbietet steig ich da auch ein aber mit dem netzteil habt ihrn griff ins klo gemacht! das ding ist weder Hoch- noch Mitel- oder Geringwertig, das ding ist einfach nur schrott^^


----------



## micky23 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Komisch das sich noch kein Redi zu Wort gemeldet hat


----------



## CCJosh (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

die maus ist ganz nett aber bin mit meiner sidewinder zufrieden


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Gobbers schrieb:


> sobald ihr wirklich  mal eine "Hochwertige Prämie" zu eurem heft anbietet steig ich da auch ein aber mit dem netzteil habt ihrn griff ins klo gemacht! das ding ist weder Hoch- noch Mitel- oder Geringwertig, das ding ist einfach nur schrott^^



  Wieso? was issen mit dem Netzteil?


----------



## Gobbers (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Wieso? was issen mit dem Netzteil?




mach die augen auf dann weißt was damit is


----------



## kyuss1975 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



micky23 schrieb:


> Komisch das sich noch kein Redi zu Wort gemeldet hat


 
die stehen grad in der ecke und schämen sich für diese prämie.


----------



## Xion4 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Naja Leute, es gibt doch zwei andere Netzteile als Prämie, und ich denke das PipeRock ist schon okay...leider mittlerweile für ein 2-Jahres-Abo, war auch schonmal auf nem 1-Jahres-Abo----PFUI


----------



## XXTREME (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Wieso? was issen mit dem Netzteil?


 

Na du scheinst wirklich keine Ahnung von PC Komponenten zu haben, zumindest nicht von PSU´s .


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Wieso? was issen mit dem Netzteil?


Steht doch in diesem Thread, hast ihn nicht gelesen?! 
Steht ziemlich am Anfang...


----------



## XXTREME (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich absolut anschließen!
> Auch der Preis von 80€ wirkt nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend, wenn man sich die Preise von anderen Markenherstellern anschaut, die idR bei 100€ anfangen...


 

80€ sind viel zu teuer für´s gebotene . Mein Netzteil hat 90€ gekostet und das Dingen ist absolut TOP. Ist die gleiche Technik verbaut wie z.B. im BeQuiet SP, die ja bekanntlich von FSP ist.
Allerdings hat mein Stromversorger eine Effizenz von bis zu 86% und zusätzlich hat es ein Modulares Kabelmanagement und 26A auf den 12V Leitungen und der Clou, es ist absolut lautlos und das alles für so kleines Geld


----------



## denox (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



CCJosh schrieb:


> die maus ist ganz nett aber bin mit meiner sidewinder zufrieden



Häää?

Die Kone ist der absolute Killer! Das ist nicht nur ne Maus, sondern ne Ratte aus Fallout!!!

Nein im Ernst, die Maus ist Weltklasse und jeder der sich das Teil leisten kann, sollte zugreifen. Warum? Das wisst ihr spätestens, wenn ihr das Teil am PC "angenabelt" habt. Versprochen!


----------



## SeriousToday (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Ich habe zwei comments zu dem Thema hier abgegeben,beide finde ich hier nicht?

Kann bitte jemand aus der Redaktion mal nachschauen...?

Danke.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Du hast noch keine Freigabe für den Marktplatz, Angebote sind außerhalb des Marktplatzes nicht geduldet.


----------



## Micardware (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Aboprämien für das Mixedabo Extended + Extreme. 
Aktuell sind dies meines Wissens nach das Netzteil, sowie die "Roccat Maus". Wird es in Zukunft andere Prämien geben, oder behalten die Genannten jetzt eine Gültigkeit, die über den Jahreswechsel hinausläuft? Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Mixedabo zuzulegen.


----------



## Micardware (28. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*

Hat sich erledigt, gibt ja jetzt die G15... das Teil werd ich mir wohl als Prämie kommen lassen...PCGH


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Micardware schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, gibt ja jetzt die G15... das Teil werd ich mir wohl als Prämie kommen lassen...PCGH


Du wolltest wohl sagen: Du lässt dir ein Abo von einer Person deines Vertrauens vermitteln, welche dann die Prämie geliefert bekommt .... *Hust, Vater/Mutter, Hust*


----------



## Micardware (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Abo: Netzteil mit 750 Watt und Roccat Kone Maus als Prämie verfügbar*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du wolltest wohl sagen: Du lässt dir ein Abo von einer Person deines Vertrauens vermitteln, welche dann die Prämie geliefert bekommt .... *Hust, Vater/Mutter, Hust*




Hat man das etwa nicht rauslesen können?? *hust*


----------

